# Permanent residence as mother of SA child - do I need SAQA to verify education certs?



## tkb13 (May 29, 2013)

Hi

I'm in the process of trying to apply for PR as the mother of a SA child (our daughter was born in SA, while I have been on a TR spousal visitor permit since 2012), and since the new VFS system was introduced, it's been much harder to work out what information is required.

Previously I believe all that I needed to prove was that I was the child's mother. However, now the VFS website process requires you to fill in all your personal details anyway (spousal details, spouse's parents, employment history, education qualifications etc), and says that you must submit all your education details to SAQA for verification for ALL PR applications.

Is this correct? Or could I just leave the work and education sections blank on the website and not include any qualification details? If my qualifications aren't directly relevant to the application, then can they still ask for them?

Thanks very much to anyone who can help who has been through the VFS website process for PR.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

no you dont need any SAQA certificate 
you need only to fill your work and your education i think you using the wrong form use (DHA-947)

dont apply for Section 27(b)


----------



## tkb13 (May 29, 2013)

I'm completing the section 27(g) application - but it still asks you for SAQA confirmation of all education etc and confirmation of all previous employment when you click submit. It's in the list of documents required for all applicants.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Education and employment proof is not needed for a PR based on a direct relative.


----------



## tkb13 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks. I agree, it shouldn't be required, it just worries me that it is on the list of required documents for any applicant who will be working in SA (including those applying based on a relative), and so a VFS employee might decide to follow the ticklist and require that documentation anyway, even though technically it shouldn't be required. This is the problem with the new system, since the online form isn't always logical.


----------



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

*Saqa*

Hi, tkb13, did they ask for SAQA certificate???i am also about to apply for PR , in my case as the wife of a south african, and i have the same doubt as you had ,any advice will be appreciated thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Pitadeon said:


> Hi, tkb13, did they ask for SAQA certificate???i am also about to apply for PR , in my case as the wife of a south african, and i have the same doubt as you had ,any advice will be appreciated thanks


I highly doubt you will need a SAQA certificate. You are the spouse of a South African. It doesn't matter what qualification you do or do not hold.


----------

